# Big Bear 400 acting funny???



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a 2003 Yamaha Big Bear 400 and last week it was running great. The very next time I took it out ( this Sat ) it started sounding funny. It would not idle right and it did not respond to the choke. It almost felt like it was starving for something when I rode it. I put about 6 miles on it that day and it went through almost 3/4 of a tank of fuel. What could make it do this all of a sudden. Thanks in advance. I'm no mechanic, so speak in lamens terms please..


----------



## gunsbillygun (Sep 3, 2007)

check your fuel line and make sure there is no cracks in it and your choke ant stuck , sounds like its getting too muck air. if your air-fuel mixture is wrong it will eat up some fuel.check your plugs for fouling,


----------



## southern_pride (Sep 3, 2007)

*it's no,,,*

good, blown up, pack it up and bring it to me(along with any accesories you may have for it). I may pay you for your gas to get it out of your way . Seriously, check your air filter. It can get clogged with dirt, oil,  debris, and will make it run very rich. Also your vent tube on the gas cap. Those little mud daubers, spiders, and lord knows what else can stop it up, causing the same.


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds like to me it ain't got no gas in it.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Sep 4, 2007)

Is black smoke coming out of the exhaust?


----------



## red dirt (Sep 4, 2007)

The choke could be stuck causing it to flood itself, possibly cable broke or stuck.  maybe even trash in the fuel bowl, or just old gas.  drain the tank and start with fresh gas.


just thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 4, 2007)

Yall are giving me too many options.. I checked the gas tank tube and it was clear. At first crank it was white-blue smoke coming out of the exhaust. I took the air filter out today and it smelled like it had been soaked in gas???


----------



## frankwright (Sep 4, 2007)

I have the same machine and I have had to take the carb apart twice in five years. The Big Bear uses a long needle that goes in a port as the choke. The slightest little bit of trash will block that port and the ATV runs like the choke is on all the time. It will run rich,foul plugs,backfire and lose power.

I take the carb apart and even though everything looks clean, I wash and blow out every jet/orifice on the carb and put it back together. It will run like new.

I usually have problems when it has sat all summer.


----------



## Hardwood man (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you laugh at it?
Just kidding, I believe everyone is right with looking towards something wrong with the choke.


----------



## whitetailaddict (Sep 7, 2007)

mine was doing the exact same thing and it was a stuck choke. if the 2003 is the same as my 2000, just unscrew the plastic nut where the cable goes in the carb and pull it straight out. spray some cleaner in the hole. clean the piece that attaches the end of cable and put some really slick grease on it ( it has an o-ring on it ). reasemble and all should be fine. be carefull with the plastic nut it can strip easily, i had to replace mine.


----------

